# You know who...



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

He's creating quite a stir out there...

Sorry - all video has now been removed by the user.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear - he does tend to go on a bit doesn't he? :roll: 

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*You Tube*

 Buon giorno tutti,
he could use a better cameraman though. Some nice views of tattoos and shirts there.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: You Tube*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno tutti,
> he could use a better cameraman though. Some nice views of tattoos and shirts there.
> saluti,
> eddied


 :lol:


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

I,ve just looked at the videos. Why is he still going on about the child safety seat. The fact is that these type of belts are not suitable for the child seat he has.

I cannot see that this is Swifts problem, although I do see a marketing opportunity. 
It cannot be a big problem for Swift to offer Child seat anchor points as an extra. they could offer a suitable seat as well. 

As for the marks on the door, when I first read about that I thought, messy fitter. Having see the pics the marks seem to be on the blind, not easy to get off quickly. The door was a temp fix, did it have to be perfect?

My van is German, it cost a lot more than his Swift but still has a couple of problems that will be fixed when I go back to my supplying dealer next month.

I thing Peter has a problem with this guy and I suspect he will never be satisfied, ever.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As he still hasn't said on here what he wants, I can be forgiven for not wasting time trying to get inside his head.

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If it's not fit for purpose why shouldn't he keep on, it' very well making stupid remarks about his camerman, shirt and tattoos but it's not your bloody van is it !!

Loddy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Reading the other threads suggests that Swift have offered to sort out the problems provided they feel safe to actually do so - a very reasonable suggestion that does not appear to have been accepted.

The child seat seemed initally a major problem but the video shows it was not being coorectly installed and hence was not safe for whatever reason.

We all wish to see the problem resolved quickly and without rancour, the forum is not a suitable place for airing continuing gripes when solutions have been offered. 

It is time to move on and hope the final solution to the problem will be delivered soon.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*



loddy said:


> If it's not fit for purpose why shouldn't he keep on, it' very well making stupid remarks about his camerman, shirt and tattoos but it's not your bloody van is it !!
> 
> Loddy


If it is not fit for purpose, and the owner wanted to reject it, as far as I am aware, the van must not be used. As he has used the van, and I gather in Belgium and Holland.....

Anyway...

R


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I wouldnt normally get involved in this but this guy is really getting on my nerves now.

1 - If its so rubbish as he says - the finish the poor workmanship not as good as his German van etc - Why did he buy it? Did he want to become a movie star on You tube? Whats he after? Surely before he bought it he looked at it and checked out these things. Was there a proper handover and if so why did he accept the van? 

Again I question his motives. I feel for Swift they have tried to sort the guy out, when he should have been going through the dealer and all they are getting is a load of abuse. They would have been better to have left him alone. But as we all know swift dont do this they try and help when they can.

2 - As a parent my blood boils every time he pulls the child seat and demonstrates that its no good and the the seat belt wont work. Before I put my children and grandchildren in a car seat I would have checked that it fitted properly (he obviously didnt) and if not bought one that did. I tried four in my car before I was satisfied that it was a proper fit. (This was with help from Mothercare who pointed out to me that some of the seats were no good for my car) Also my car seat was no good for the camper either. Did he not try this before putting his child in the seat - Obviously not.

He is after something but what - Not a solution thats for sure. I know its an expensive van and hes upseet but he is going to get no where fast in my opinion.

Rant Over 

Sonja


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This guy has lost all my sympathy by his actions and attitude now. I think he is a 'compo chaser'wanting more than he is entitled to. Also the instructions for the majority of baby seats sate NOT to use it with and inertia belt,thats assuming he bought it new and not from a car boot sale!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

After recently purchasing a new Motorhome which has had several problems I understand how frustrating it is to have to constantly complain about the faults and it does tend to take over your life when you are constantly battling to get the repairs done!
However there are ways of going about it and although the internet gives you the opportunity to voice your opinion,it does not neccesarily get the job done.
If this gentleman is so enraged has he used his legal rights to reject the van?
Has he taken the appropriate legal action against the dealer if he is looking for a replacement or refund less useage?
What I find totally unacceptable is the way he was throwing his child about in the child seat to demonstrate the safety issues!
Who in there right mind would dangle their child at a precarious angle just to get publicity!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baby*



MaxandPaddy said:


> After recently purchasing a new Motorhome which has had several problems I understand how frustrating it is to have to constantly complain about the faults and it does tend to take over your life when you are constantly battling to get the repairs done!
> However there are ways of going about it and although the internet gives you the opportunity to voice your opinion,it does not neccesarily get the job done.
> If this gentleman is so enraged has he used his legal rights to reject the van?
> Has he taken the appropriate legal action against the dealer if he is looking for a replacement or refund less useage?
> ...


Re your last couple of lines......Do I recall Michael Jackson once dangling his baby over a balcony or something like that???

R


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Swift*

What's the story behind this then, you guys obviously have some history.
Seeing it new I feel some sympathy for the guy but there's more to it it seems from your comments.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah Rapide561,he sure did!
I have sympathy for this guy if he has bought a duff Motorhome but this is not going to get the situation solved,if he has a genuine compliant,which it looks like he does,he needs to start legal action if the dealer has not resolved his problem within a reasonable time.
His contract is with the dealer not Swift so he needs to be negotiating with them.
Like some of you have said,what does he want?
Fame obviously!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I went and looked at you tube - probably like quite a few of us have done - and it occurred to me that we are probably going to be responsible for the majority of views and thus the popularity of the videos.

Should we be helping to further his cause?

Also I thought that Loddy's comments were unnecessarily harsh - in my opinion, there was no need to use the word "stupid" - this could inflame things even more.

The comment from eddied, as I read it, was suggesting he would make his point better if the video was of better quality.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Autoquest said:


> He's creating quite a stir out there...


But why give him the oxygen of publicity? He disqualified himself a long time ago from any type of support by his ignorant behaviour and especially by the way he has "used" a child in support of his Shouty campaign.

This thread has the propensity for stoking up into a third pointless waste of bandwidth. There are thousands of people in the country whose arrogance and need for self-expression far outweigh their desire to find a reasonable solution to their non-life-threatening problems. He's demonstrated openly that he's one of them, so let's move on to focus on things that really are important, such as the family whose loved one was killed yesterday on the M6.

<click>

Dougie.


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

If that was my product and its faults were due to my manufacturing technique, I would be embarrassed and rush to make good what is wrong. If the person complaining however continued to behave unreasonably, I would probably just let him get on with it. After all, you can't reason with unreasonable people.

If I was the bloke in the video, though, I'd be careful about going too far now. Swift might well have cause for complaint against him if he keeps on.

Car seats are car seats, not van seats. The water heater might not work for a variety of reasons and who's to say he didn't damage the bed/cabinet himself? It seems like they tried to fix the door against the odds of time so, presumably, he could go away.

I find it interesting that nowhere in any of the commentary is there any mention of 'We asked them do do this... and they refused' etc. What is not being told is far more interesting than what is being told.

I agree with Dougie. People like this bloke thrive on having problems to moan about and for those types, receiving airtime is all that matters.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Got no sympathy for someone who is squaaking about child safety and then hands the child a sweet still in its wrapper......obviously not concerned about the child choking on said wrapper then?

Yes I have watched this stuff on Y Tube, and yes he does have some legitimate concerns, but the way he has dealt with it is unacceptable. 
The bit about the water heater.....well, we've all been there it could be a number of minor things, insufficient gas, air lock who knows....

I think Swift have offered to sort this whole problem out, and this man has taken an entrenched position as he is after an upgraded van or his money back and compo.....

He needs to engage a solicitor, take advice and keep quiet, he is doing his cause no good at all .....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> But why give him the oxygen of publicity?


Yes indeed Dougie.

That's clearly what he is looking for (as well as a fat payoff), so don't give it to him!!!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Talk about snatching defeat from the jaws of victory !

He had everything, except the seat, on his side.

He had the CEO on the run, desperate to cover this up, no, correction, rectify a few minor problems.

Now he's dug himself into a hole so deep he'll never get out.

Swift need to threaten him with a large cheque.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I could care less about the tattoos(?), they really arent relevant, apart from individual prejudice. 

I'm a bit peeved that the film, to me anyway, seemed to misrepresent the problem with the door fit and condition, as I cant remember if the "temporary repair" was mentioned. As this was 10 seconds into the vid, its an indication of my apathy.

What I found completely unacceptable, is the method of demonstrating the apparent failure of the Child seat anchorage system.
What this guy needs is a lesson in PR. He. should have gone to the cheap shop, bought a big childs doll, and used that instead of his son.

His biggest area of support must be parents and grandparents, this group of people would, in other circumstances been his greatest weapon in his own fight for whatever he's trying to achieve; but, by using his son to demonstrate how he feels the seat belt system is inadequate for the purpose of securing a child seat, he's alienated me and it seems every other parent/grandparent on this forum.
In reality, we're the least negative result he's risked, theres alot more people look at youtube than read this forum.
His inability to produce a professional video however, isnt really a problem, for a campaign such as his, its not required. what would have been better would have been to spend some effort and time to develop a script, learn it, rehearse and then film.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My only difficulty is to infer what he is trying to achieve with his actions. IMHO, anything he might reasonably want to achieve would be best done another way, so perhaps I am simply missing something.

Dave


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> so perhaps I am simply missing something.
> Dave


I don't think so.

But I think he has.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

If all these faults occurred 20 minutes after taking delivery he should have turned tail and rejected the Motorhome at the dealership not continued to use the van.

If so much has happened in the space of 20 minutes he had the right to reject it on the same day he took delivery.

Wonder why he did not take that course of action?


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

No one seems to have picked up on the inactivity of the dealer. I purchased a new Swift van from the same dealer and had so much trouble trying even to get a response from them that I wrote to Swift and they suggested that I take the van elsewhere to get any warranty work carried out.

Brian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MaxandPaddy said:


> Wonder why he did not take that course of action?


The dealer had closed by then and the van was booked on a ferry to Belgium.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't watched his further videos...............can't be bothered.

BUT I don't think he wants a solution to he honest, he has been offered help and I presume that he has turned it down, as someone else says I would suspect the word compensation is the key word.

As for the baby seat we asked him in the last thread etc to check the fittings etc etc etc maybe on this occasion he will reply to us if he has in fact done so yet.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He has been advised several times to check the correctness of the seat fittings, which patently do not work. The seat and belt combination is not an approved match (according to two suppliers). It needs correct fitting, matching and possibly advice about more suitable combinations.

This has been posted several times but has not been responded to once.

You can take a horse to water .......

Surely the time has come to allow this subject to drop until someone can advise us all that it has been resolved, we cannot solve it for him, offers have been made repeatedly, certainly Swift have tried even if the dealer has not been on the forum to advise what they are doing.

The more we contribute the longer it will last, if we allow it to hang there and NOT fuel it further perhaps it might be solved quicker (look there goes another flying pig).

I am aware that I continue to contribute but would ask the question should we?

Peter from Swift has said he will no longer contribute in these linked threads, perhaps that is a sensible suggestion for all of us.

I do not believe in censorship and respect that everyone has the right to add more, I am just thinking that adding publicity will not solve the fundamental flaws that may or may not exist.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> maybe on this occasion he will reply to us if he has in fact done so yet.


Well, I say Please God Let's Hope He Doesn't. Why does everyone expect some form of rational response from this guy? He doesn't need support. He needs some common-sense advice in words of no more than one syllable (two at the most - final offer).



brianberu said:


> No one seems to have picked up on the inactivity of the dealer


Don't you mean the *alleged* inactivity of the dealer? Do you really believe that anyone who can act so crassly in response to what is after all a minor and easily-resolvable issue, is capable of reasonableness?

I still continue to be amazed at why this matter is raked over and resurrected. It's not been about some problems with a motorhome for some considerable time, but rather about how not to go about behaving when you need some help.

Dougie.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

All the videos seem to have been removed, so I haven't much idea what his problem is.

Never mind. Leave well alone, eh.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> All the videos seem to have been removed


Oh yes "removed by user".

I'd like to think Swift hit him with a big cheque.

Or maybe a big lawyer.

One video showed him at Dover, in his van plastered with professional lettering "DO NO BUY THIS VAN WITHOUT TALKING TO ME" etc etc.

One guy was inside looking at the faults, "Oh yes mine is like that".


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

bouncer said:


> Got no sympathy for someone who is squaaking about child safety and then hands the child a sweet still in its wrapper......obviously not concerned about the child choking on said wrapper then?


I started to watch one of the videos and there was a young child in the background crying and being ignored. He didn't seem to want to stop his rant to care for the child's needs. Switched it off after a couple of minutes and wont bother watching the other videos.

Good point about the ratings - best not watch them and they are boring anyway!! 8O 8O

Can't believe what he has done to his new motorhome with the message printed across it!!

I think it would have been better to get the problems sorted amicably and then atleast have a lovely new MH to enjoy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I will wait for the TV series on Watchdog!!!


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Apart from the seat issue, I think that he has every right to complain in any fashion he cares to get the problems addressed. If it takes action such as his to make manufacturers take note, stop them passing on to their dealers sub standard motorhomes then so be it. He has only done what I think many other new motorhome owners have felt like doing but did not have the "Bottle." Instead of lambasting him, see him as some kind of pioneer for change - why should "Joe Punter" not expect a quality, fault free product. I pose the question " How many of you had a fault free new motorhome, without any warranty work being necessary? Not many I bet!! Remember the guy spent 40K
I trust that he gets the issues resolved to everyones satisfaction. 

This is not a critism of Swift but more a general view of the industry.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

betsy said:


> How many of you had a fault free new motorhome, without any warranty work being necessary?


Me (Fiat issues notwithstanding) 



betsy said:


> Remember the guy spent 40K


Me too (nearly)



betsy said:


> This is not a critism of Swift but more a general view of the industry.


Not the whole of the industry :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Whilst trying to find the video i saw one titled "Idiots on Wheels"! Felt sure it must be there, but I was dissapointed.  
Only wanted to see the face behind the rant so I can keep clear whilst driving when the impending heart attack strikes.
On a different note, when I left school I thought I had left the bullies and their tactics behind , along with a few bumps and bruises, then I really grew up and discovered that they will always be there...waiting...hoping...for the next victim to stand down...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've kept quiet on this situation for quite a while. I believe the last thing I posted about it was that the guy should get a good solicitor and follow his advice to the letter.

I've not bothered to look at anything bar the first video and I too was shocked at the callous manner that the guy handled the child. He's obviously v worried about the kid and the car seat, but not beyond risking injury to the kid every time he demonstrates the problem. One wonders whether the infant has a new, properly fitting seat or has perambulated around Europe in his allegedly dangerous seat.

Am I the only person that's thought that if these 'faults' occurred 20 minutes into a journey from the dealer and the dealer was closed, then the handover probably took place just before the dealer closed. One of the basic rules of buying a van - 'don't accept a 4.40pm handover slot'.

I'm also probably not the first person to wonder if the guy pressured the dealer to have the van ready for his Belgium trip and possibly thought that he didn't need a handover because he was an 'experienced' motorhomer. Given his performances on other matters I wonder whether the dealer was intimidated into agreeing to a short, late handover and that's why they're not too happy with our friend now the chickens have come home etc

None of these matters have been touched on by him and like others I wonder if there's a lot more to this than he's been telling us. 

Andy


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

This seems to to be going on forever with no obvious outcome in sight. I'm sorry but if the the person in question cannot be bothered to answer questions being raised by members of this forum

WHY DON'T WE DROP THE THREAD

Bill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> clipped ...Am I the only person that's thought that if these 'faults' occurred 20 minutes into a journey from the dealer and the dealer was closed, then the handover probably took place just before the dealer closed. One of the basic rules of buying a van - 'don't accept a 4.40pm handover slot'.
> 
> I'm also probably not the first person to wonder if the guy pressured the dealer to have the van ready for his Belgium trip and possibly thought that he didn't need a handover because he was an 'experienced' motorhomer. Given his performances on other matters I wonder whether the dealer was intimidated into agreeing to a short, late handover and that's why they're not too happy with our friend now the chickens have come home etc
> 
> ...


There is a lot to criticise in this guys attitude but I wonder if the time of handover was forced on him.

I have been in the same position. Delay after delay with a booked holiday approaching, (originally 6 weeks after handover day) then on the day we were going to pick it up a phone call can you make it after lunch as the valet clean won't be finished. What do you do?

When the holiday was a week away and they made an excuse to delay the handover a few more days 'waiting for a replacement part' I could have moved the holiday but the last delay only gave me 24hrs to get the van loaded.

Of course you are right we should have walked away from the handover but I got sucked in perhaps he did too.

In the end we didn't use the new van for the holiday because after leaving the water system pressurised overnight found a small hot water leak next morning. Even after an hour going over the van it wasn't noticed at handover. Some of the stuff that was wrong with my van took well over a year to find and involved stripping out the oven for example so I doubt that I would have found everything but if there is a next time I am going to give it a damn good try


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Be interesting to see if he can get all of that writing off the van when he wants to sell it.........

Perhaps we should note the reg no:, as the paint job will be rubbish when he's finished with it......


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well don't suppose we will ever know the outcome of all this now will we?

Sad though that people feel the need to go to such lengths and I know when we had a Swift we always found their customer service department were very helpful and always returned our phone calls as promised.

I did see this guys videos on You Tube and felt sorry for the onlookers when he was in Belgium or was it Holland? I saw the comical side of it all when he took some of them inside his vehicle to show them what he was demonstrating about as they couldnt get a word in edgewise and I had to laugh to myself when he put the poor souls on the spot and dragged them inside his van and then proceeded to drone on about Swift etc ROFL. I bet they wondered what on earth was going on when this crazed english man appeared out of the blue with his video camera and large letters of warning written on the side of his vehicle?

I know I have a warped sense of humour but it did tickle me and I did feel he went a tad over the top if the truth be known. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Let's hope he has got a solution to his problem now and he and his family can start to enjoy their new motorhome at last!

Sue


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I find it a tad ironic that half this thread consists of people imploring others to stop posting on it. Why? Surely if you find a thread boring or upsetting, the easy solution is not to keep clicking on it, rather than bringing it back to the top by posting. 

The threads about this guys van have been among the most popular on here lately, so there must be plenty, like me, who have a morbid fascination with his fate.

I'm not going to pass judgement on him, as I've never met him, or seen his van, or seen how he's been treated by his dealer, but I can't help feeling that the odd punter with his attitude will at least keep the industry on it's toes.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have has a catalogue of problems with our new Motorhome and we took proper legal advice and dealt with the matter in a civilised manner.

Throughout our dispute our aims were very clear,all we wanted was the Motorhome faults repaired.

We did not want a replacement or refund (which is less usage),just the Van we had ordered in good working order.

We are now,hopefully,at the end of curing the faults we encountered.

This chap clearly wants compensation and some kind of cash reward for his bad behaviour.

If he wanted his van fixing he would take up legal action against the dealer,having given the dealer a reasonable amount of time to rectify the problems and notified them in writing that he wants a satisfactory remedy to the problems or a replacement van or refund.

he is demonstrating that he is still using the motorhome by taking it out and encouraging people to look over it,so if it is money he is after it will be less usage.

As I said previously this chap lost my sympathy vote when he was using his child to demonstrate the child seat,I would be very ashamed of myself if I threw a child about in that fashion,more than once,just to get attention.

Does he not realise why they use test crash dummies and not real people!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I don't know if this has been posted before, but I was looking for something else and stumbled across a article in the Daily Mail.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=559836&in_page_id=1770

I see you can leave a comment too. I was tempted to add that Swift have been very good with us and we are happy with our MH.


----------

